
The Apple Watch Series 3 ripoff: how carriers want to charge for zero data use - imartin2k
https://theoverspill.blog/2017/09/15/the-apple-watch-series-3-ripoff-how-carriers-want-to-charge-for-zero-data-use/
======
chrisbennet
Of course it makes no sense - from a consumer perspective. They charge for
anything they can get away with. Remember when they charged for SMS? SMS cost
carriers nothing. [https://www.wired.com/2008/12/text-
messages-c/](https://www.wired.com/2008/12/text-messages-c/)

